# More New Too Faced products!



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 7, 2007)

* Lash Injection Antidote*





Link

*Lip of Luxury*




Link

*Shadow Insurance*




Link

*Borderline*
\
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Link

*Galaxy Glam*




Link

*Mood Swing*




Link

*FUZE Slenderize Guilt Free Lip Gloss*




Link

I found these while on the website:
New Single Eyeshadow Colors:




Nude Scene (Nude Cream)




Sitcom Siren (Deep Mocha)




Blonde Ambition (Shimmery Muted Gold)




Mess In A Dress (Hot Pink)




Neptune(Aqua)
Tanning Bed for the Face




 Mineral Water Eye Brightener




Refresh Blotting Papers




 A Decade of Glamour





Brushes are in the kits and sets also!


----------



## ppalada (Dec 7, 2007)

OOOOOooo...those look like fun things to try!! I'll wait until someone has tried them first..lol.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 7, 2007)

These sound interesting. The MES, er, Galaxy Glam shadows are a bit iffy though. I mean, it's a neat idea, but I really only envision this becoming muddy looking.


----------



## lara (Dec 7, 2007)

And there's a chocolate brown Lash Injection coming as well, plus something that's going to be called Unicorn something. Unicorn Tears? Something like that.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_And there's a chocolate brown Lash Injection coming as well, plus something that's going to be called Unicorn something. Unicorn Tears? Something like that._

 
Oooh! I knew I forgot the mascara! 
I thought unicorn tears was a shimmer vial?

They also have a unicorn palette. Everyone is loving unicorns!


----------



## frocher (Dec 7, 2007)

The blue and green galaxy glams look interesting, I wonder what the color payoff will be?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow. I think Too Faced may be replacing Urban Decay as my favorite MU brand. Can't wait to try this stuff.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 7, 2007)

I love too faced.  Wonder how the eye primer holds up against udpp.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 7, 2007)

i loveee too faced and their packaging has been especially cute lately


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the alert! I <3 LOVE <3 Too Faced


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm also a new TooFaced fan. I'm going to have to check out some of their new stuff.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 8, 2007)

I see a replacement for UDPP! I'm excited!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_These sound interesting. The MES, er, Galaxy Glam shadows are a bit iffy though. I mean, it's a neat idea, but I really only envision this becoming muddy looking._

 
I wonder if they'll look similar to NARS' Night Series shadows.


----------



## XShear (Dec 8, 2007)

The Galaxy Glam shadows look fantastic! 20 bucks though? Hmm ...


----------



## redambition (Dec 8, 2007)

very nice. i like the shadow insurance.

i checked out the unicorn tears as well, i think i might have to splurge on at least one! (well, they did put the word unicorn in the name. i'm a sucker for unicorns.)


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in love with the too faced duos and lash injection... I really want to try their new primer.... Eeeekkkk.... I'm trying not to go into a sephora til I go to Disneyland so I can go to the one there, but it's sooo hard!!


----------



## lara (Dec 10, 2007)

ETA: there's also a blue Lash Injection coming as well.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 12, 2007)

Sephora has 
five of the new products up:
Shadow Insurance 
Galaxy Glam Eye Shadow 
Lip Of Luxury 
Border Line Anti-Feathering Lip Pencil 
Mood Swing

New product:
FUZE Slenderize Guilt Free Lip Gloss


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 12, 2007)

I ordered the Galaxy Glam shadow (blue) and the Shadow Insurance. I hope it's as good as UDPP. My order arrives Friday.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 12, 2007)

I really want to try the shadow insurance.  I went into the Sephora near me and they don't have it and they also checked their incoming shipments and it isn't in any of them.  The SA said that they should still have it in the store by the end of the year.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I ordered the Galaxy Glam shadow (blue) and the Shadow Insurance. I hope it's as good as UDPP. My order arrives Friday._

 

Ooh can you please please please let us know how it compares to UDPP? ThANKS!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 13, 2007)

Will do. I'm scared to wear it on a busy Saturday @ work, but I will.


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 13, 2007)

Yay!! Too Faced is my love. <3


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, first impresssion of Shadow Insurance: It looks, feels and smells like UDPP. It's labeled as "clear" on TooFaced's site, but it's "nude". For $17, you get 11g/0.35oz (compared to UD's 10g/0.34oz. for $15). Shadow Insurance is packaged in a squeezable tube. 

Moving on....I purchased Deep Space Galaxy Glam Shadow and here are some quick swatches. None of the right-hand side (MAC) shadows have bases.

Top pic with flash, bottom without....












Hope that's a little helpful to y'all.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 15, 2007)

Shadow Insurance is a winner. My shadow didn't move at all today. I didn't even get any smudging in the outer corners of my eyes.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 16, 2007)

Updated with a new product!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd really like to try the Shadow Insurance. UD PP didn't help my oily lids so I'm wondering if this would...Hmm.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 17, 2007)

good news


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 22, 2008)

So I got all 4 of the galaxy glam eyeshadows. They are very nice. A bit pricey at  $19.50US , but I really like them. If you have any of the Nars Night Series you may wanna pass on most of these. Moonbeam (green and black) looks like Nars Night Porter, Deep Space (blue and black) looks like Nars Night Flight and Shooting Star (gold and black) looks like Nars Night Clubbing. The only one I have yet to find a dupe for is Super Nova which has pink, peach and black in it. The packaging is really neat. Anyway, swatches to come soon as soon as get the new battery for my camera.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 24, 2008)

Updated with new products!


----------



## baby_love (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the Fuze gloss is soo yummy, I saw it at Sephora.  Also, the Galaxy Glam eyeshadows are too...black and muddy for my liking.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm attracted to the Galaxy eyeshadows!  I saw them on Sephora I'd love to see them in person.  The description of the Shadow Insurance is alluring too. I wonder if it lives up to it though.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 26, 2008)

Shadow Insurance for the win!  I never thought I would use anything other than UD Primer Potion (I've been using it since the first day it came out in my Sephora), but lately the packaging of that has really started to irritate me.  This is an awesome product with convenient, sanitary packaging.  It makes my shadows go on smoothly and makes blending easy, and I get a whole day of color with no creasing!


----------



## lara (Jan 27, 2008)

The green Galaxy Glam shadow is just amazing. The colour is so rich and lush; I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought the blue Deep Space Galaxy Glam today and played around with the rest of the colours in the range and they are just beautiful! The texture is so nice, they glide on like a dream and the colour payoff is excellent. I love the packaging as well, they come in a little gar with a magnifying glass top that makes them look so tempting. I'm a sucker for packaging! I can't wait to try out Shadow Insurance. 

Just a note on the comparison to Nars - Deep Space looks nothing like Night Flight. It has more of a blue sheen and Night Flight is much blacker. I also find that in comparison Night Flight feels chalkier although the texture is very fine and somewhat silky. Here is a swatch comparison :






As you can see, Deep Space looks a lot like Flashtrack so if you already have that then maybe you don't need Deep Space. I love my blues though and had to have it!


----------



## lara (Feb 20, 2008)

New Too Faced products coming soon!

*Mineral Water Eye Brightener*
Illuminating eye pencil, subtly reflects light and has a de-puffing action.

*Single Eyeshadows*
Nude Scene - champagne beige
Neptune - sea green teal
Blonde Ambition - golden beige with sparkle
Mess in a Dress - vibrant fuchsia (!)

A Decade of Glamour




 Quote:

  Once upon a time (1998 to be exact) in a town known as Tinsel two young (and need I say charming?) boys named Jerrod Blandino and Jeremy Johnson decided it was time to add glamour sex appeal and glitter back into the beauty biz. Declaring “Why be pretty when you can be gorgeous?” the Too Faced revolution began. Our Decade of Glamour beauty kit transforms you from pretty and sweet to red carpet starlet and sexy in seconds. Loaded with every best-selling product in our ten years of business to make heads turn and hearts break; Decade of Glamour Beauty Kit will have the paparazzi frenzied for you! Admit you’re Too Faced and celebrate our Decade Of Glamour with us!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 20, 2008)

I love how glamorous Too Faced Cosmetics is.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm starting to love Too Faced.  I think it's the names of the eyeshadows and stuff lol.  It is indeed glamourous.  I can't believe I spent more time at their display than Urban Decay's when i got to go to Sephora.  When I would get Sephora catalogs when I was 13 I'd totally skip over anything Too Faced.  Now they're catching my eyes!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Feb 21, 2008)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is it available in israel ?


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 21, 2008)

Ooooh! Mine mine mine!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't find the new shadows! where are they? Whaaaooooo!!!!

I'm sooooo getting mess in a dress (hahahahaha!) reminds me of some girls in college... Trying to dress up and look classy but we all know you're a mess. You can put as much lipstick as you want on a pig, but it's not going to make it a lady LOOOLLL. I was going to get poste haste, but this sounds prettier!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone also seen that Too Faced brought back their full sized brushes! The shadow fluff brush is my favorite and I've been using it for every application for years!


----------



## lara (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I can't find the new shadows! where are they? Whaaaooooo!!!!_

 
They're not out yet. I'm not sure when the US release date is.


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 23, 2008)

Has anyone else used the Shadow Insurance? I got it in December, and refuse to use anything else, UDPP is NOTHING in comparison to it, Shadow Insurance like the God of all primers!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 23, 2008)

I've used it. I find that they are almost identical, right down to the ingredients. The only difference I've found is TF gives me a less "ashy" look when it's rubbed in. Otherwise, I could take either one.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 26, 2008)

Gosh, I have so many ideas for Mess in a Dress already. Come out already! Hurry up Too Faced!!!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 26, 2008)

I like Shadow Insurance more than UDPP, but mostly because of the packaging.  I find that they are very similar in texture and performance, but the TFSI seems more sanitary to me and I won't have to disassemble the bottle when it's down to the dregs.


----------



## lara (Mar 17, 2008)

New single eyeshadows
Single Eye Shadow * TOO FACED COSMETICS *

Mineral Water eye brightener
Mineral Water Eye Brightener * TOO FACED COSMETICS *

Decade of Glamour
A Decade of Glamour * TOO FACED COSMETICS *


----------

